# Mothership1 $50 Promo



## sv01 (Jul 2, 2014)

Here we go

https://www.mothership1.com/wiki_gcb/SignUp?promocode=cloud50

these promocode still valid. I create my account 4 hours ago, and got verification email in a minute.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 2, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly _is_ Mothership1?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 2, 2014)

Mothership1 is CentriLogic's, the company that purchased Dacentec, own DgitialOcean/Vultr/Wable version.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Jul 2, 2014)

It seems like they have disabled signup for this offer. 



HalfEatenPie said:


> Mothership1 is CentriLogic's, the company that purchased Dacentec, own DgitialOcean/Vultr/Wable version.


They also own the data-center where ColoCrossing has at least a few rows of their racks in Buffalo.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 2, 2014)

> these promocode still valid


The promo is sold out now.  I got a "signup temporary not available" message"



D. Strout said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly _is_ Mothership1?


topic:


----------



## sv01 (Jul 2, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> The promo is sold out now.  I got a "signup temporary not available" message"


Maybe they have something wrong with their system? sign up page without promo code also show "signup temporary not available"


----------



## kcaj (Jul 2, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Mothership1 is CentriLogic's, the company that purchased Dacentec, own DgitialOcean/Vultr/Wable version.


Thought Vultr was owned by Choopa/Constant etc?

Mothership1 live chat..



> I am really sorry, we run out of IP addresses on that site, canada is still ok. Tomorrow probably we will have more IP addresses, we had too many people signing on today.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Jul 2, 2014)

They should call their main client in Buffalo and ask for some IPs.


----------



## yomero (Jul 2, 2014)

1e10 said:


> Thought Vultr was owned by Choopa/Constant etc?
> 
> Mothership1 live chat..


By "own" he means "their IaaS to compete with DO/Vultr". 

Actually, I am thinking about this comment http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/642201/#Comment_642201 about their ToS


----------



## drmike (Jul 2, 2014)

What a fail from these guys...  Looks like the mothership has flown off.

I go there now and get this:



> Sign Up is temporary not available.
> Sorry for this inconvenience.
> 
> Leave your e-mail address here and we will send you an invite
> with a promotion code when Sign Up is back available.


----------



## jiyueye (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] Thank you


----------



## sv01 (Jul 2, 2014)

jiyueye said:


> [email protected] Thank you


Wut?

update



> unfortunately we had to stop the sign up process, we had so much interest in 1 day that we could not follow.
> 
> we hope to have extra capacity very soon and will contact you.





> today we will know more, it was crazy to see how fast it went. Allow us to contact you


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2014)

The free $50 must be used within the first month, unless you buy another $25 within a month (in which case, what's left of the $50 credit will be yours to keep in your account).


----------



## mothership1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi all, thank you for your interest.
 
Mothership1 registrations have re-opened and will be kept open.
 
As we prefer to verify and follow up the experience of our users, we schedule new arrivals now in batches.
 
As there are currently many new registrations, it might be you are queued to be provisioned. The e-mail validation will include that information if that is the case.

Thank you for your understanding and we hope to see you soon on Mothership1


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 3, 2014)

thanks for the correction. I was like Digital Ocean :s , nobody owns the GOD! /joke


----------



## sv01 (Jul 7, 2014)

unbelievable just to login to my server take few minutes. And server unresponsive, anyone else has similiar problem?

I'm too bored to sent ticket support


----------



## switsys (Jul 7, 2014)

What an incredibly ridiculous name for a company/branch.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 7, 2014)

sv01 said:


> unbelievable just to login to my server take few minutes. And server unresponsive, anyone else has similiar problem?


30 minutes after creation and I'm still waiting for an IP address to be assigned so the only access I have is through the control panel console (their website is slow so it's hard to tell whether the VM itself is responsive or not... )


----------



## kcaj (Jul 7, 2014)

The control panel and billing is a little confusing, so I haven't bothered with them.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 7, 2014)

> The free $50 must be used within the first month, unless you buy another $25 within a month


The likelihood of me buying another $25 is getting slimmer: 3 hours after VM creation I'm still waiting for it to be assigned an IP address.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> The free $50 must be used within the first month, unless you buy another $25 within a month (in which case, what's left of the $50 credit will be yours to keep in your account).


So something is free, but must spend it in 30 days... That's pretty shady.

Botched the promo.. then respun it.. then the 30 day must use.. then we have people partially provisioned...

Meh, count me as unimpressed.


----------



## mothership1 (Jul 7, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> The likelihood of me buying another $25 is getting slimmer: 3 hours after VM creation I'm still waiting for it to be assigned an IP address.


Hi, we are sorry for your experience. What happens is that during the startup your firewall assigns the IP address. You need to refresh your screen to see the IP address assigned (this is something we will need to trigger better, as many customers asked this). If that action will not show the IP address, we need to check your virtual firewall configuration. As we are adding non stop customers, it might be that something went wrong during the provisioning of your firewall. Please send an e-mail to [email protected] including your username and the issue, we are 24/7 following up and will get back to you asap.


----------



## mothership1 (Jul 7, 2014)

1e10 said:


> The control panel and billing is a little confusing, so I haven't bothered with them.


Please send your suggestions and feedback to [email protected] , as we are eager to learn what was not clear for you.


----------



## mothership1 (Jul 7, 2014)

sv01 said:


> unbelievable just to login to my server take few minutes. And server unresponsive, anyone else has similiar problem?
> 
> 
> I'm too bored to sent ticket support


Hi, please contact us regarding this issue at [email protected], including your username will do.

We suspect you have been provisioned on a busy cloud node. Now it can indeed happen that you provisioned on a heavy loaded cloud node. Note that we monitor cloud nodes and live migrate virtual machines between cloud nodes whenever needed to ensure a good experience for all users.

Note as well that there will be a difference depending on the OS image you have selected. We have images that take 2 seconds to create and you can log in after 5 seconds already. Heavier images, like Windows images, can take a little bit longer to start. After your first provisioning, the next time starting your virtual machine will always be much faster.


----------



## sv01 (Jul 8, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> 30 minutes after creation and I'm still waiting for an IP address to be assigned so the only access I have is through the control panel console (their website is slow so it's hard to tell whether the VM itself is responsive or not... )


This happen to me too. 


@mothership1 

little confusing with your product name : Cloud Space, Desktop Deck, Machine Deck, Storage Deck and Application Deck (Q4)

knowledge base not help there. 

Too much headache to explore your control panel. 

Navigation : 



Username /Default
Username
  -> Default
New Cloud Space 

what's New Cloud Space there? Cloud here and there very confusing.  

Take look at Linode control panel straight forward.


----------



## Kephael (Jul 9, 2014)

Site is down, this certainly instills confidence.


----------



## sv01 (Jul 9, 2014)

site load fine here.


----------



## mothership1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Kephael said:


> Site is down, this certainly instills confidence.


Due to a load balancing issue, there was indeed an issue around the time you checked the Mothership1 commercial website, but only for some users. This has been fixed meanwhile. No customer virtual machines were impacted.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 9, 2014)

The IP assignment issue has been fixed.

For the benchmark fans:

Benchmarks after installation, pre -optimization:



> wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
> CPU model :  QEMU Virtual CPU version 1.7.91
> Number of cores : 1
> CPU frequency :  2266.746 MHz
> ...


Benchmarks after network optimization, I/O optimization, and  changing the scheduler to noop, etc. (here's a handy link for anyone who doesn't know how to optimize network performance on KVM, Xen, etc : https://my.iniz.com/knowledgebase/17/KVM-Starter-Guide.html)



> wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
> CPU model :  QEMU Virtual CPU version 1.7.91
> Number of cores : 1
> CPU frequency :  2266.746 MHz
> ...


Optimization makes a huge difference. Location for this VM is Toronto.



> Too much headache to explore your control panel.


Expanding the knowledebase and tutorials  would probably be advisable if you want to reach a larger audience.  Example: I like the use of RouterOS for the Defense Shields but someone who has never used it would be completely lost when they click on Defense Shields "Advanced Shields Configuration" and are confronted with the RouterOS WebFig interface and all of its options.


----------

